
Could Multiple Personality Disorder Explain Life, the Universe and Everything? - freediver
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/could-multiple-personality-disorder-explain-life-the-universe-and-everything/
======
a0-prw
An obvious difference between the speculation described here and DID is that
(afaik), the personalities of patients with DID do not have consciousness
concurrently, while biological organisms obviously do.

